# goat behaving strangely after banding



## guenther (May 24, 2014)

So my wife and her father banded the both our little bucks a month or so ago, and the testies wethered with hadn't fallen off yet. This past weekend, my wife noticed one of the boys had bled from the groin area. On closer inspection, it looked as though the testies had snagged on something, most likely the peak of their shelter as he likes to climb it and slide down on his rump, and ripped, but not completely off. There was a string hanging down to the testies from the bloodied area. I assumed the injury had occured as I explained above, and told her that once the testies had completely fallen off, it would heal over because he had torn the banded area before it had mended internaly, just to watch for infection.

Now it has been a few days, his testies have fallen completely off, and he isn't bleeding, but my wife insists that he is acting strangely? I thought there might be some hormone changes effecting his mood given the suddeness of this wethering, or maybe just the pain? But she is concerned, so if anyone has some insight on the subject or has dealt with a similar situation in the past, some guidance would be appreciated. Thanks you.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Could you explain a little more? What does she mean by strange? Is he lethargic? Is he eating less? Secluding himself from other goats?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes need more information on how he is actin different then his normal.


----------



## guenther (May 24, 2014)

His appetite is fine, he's eating and drinking his normal amounts. She says that he is lethargic, and just not as playful. I noticed that he doesn't engage with the other buck when he butts heads and wants to play, just kind of moves away from him a bit. But he isn't withdrawn, beyond not engaging in play, he sticks with his partner, pretty much side by side all day. Also he isn't climbing either, which is pretty much his favorite thing to do. He doesn't seem feverish, everything looks normal to me. For me, if he's acting off it's because he's hurting and just needs time to heal, if he's eating normal and not withdrawn, he's fine, but she's concerned.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I would begin by getting his temp...it may or may not be related to the banding...
b complex is a wonderful support vitamine...1 cc per 25# sub Q

also check the area for infection...


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I would check his rectal temperature and FAMACHA score/membrane color.

Does the banded area look okay now?

Have they been dewormed and had coccidia prevention?


----------



## Naunnie (Jul 4, 2014)

How is he today? Were they vaccinated with CD&T prior to the banding? If not, and because he was injured, I would give a tetanus-antitoxin.


----------



## guenther (May 24, 2014)

They were vaccinated when we had them dehorned, so he's good on that. Wife says they haven't been dewormed, so that is on the got to get done list. Today, he's acting less social, a lot less engaged. He didn't get up to meet the wife at the fence this morning for the first time ever, and didn't want to get up from his bed til she got right up to him. His groin area is a little swollen today, but he's still not feverish. Really lookin to see what's going on here, because there is no vet around here that is trust worthy.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Did you get a rectal temperature and check membrane color/FAMACHA score? 

We will definitely need more information to try to help you if you don't have a vet available. It could be so many things bringing him down: infection in banding area, pneumonia, worms, coccidia, etc. but those two pieces of information above will give us somewhere to start!

They need to have the CD/T vaccination at least twice so if they did not receive a booster about 3 weeks after the dehorning then they will need another sequence. That may have been a Tetanus anti-toxin they gave them at dehorning instead of CD/T vaccination.

Do you live fairly close to a good farm supply store? Many of the items you may need will be in the horse, pig, or cattle medical sections.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Here is how to check the membrane color, this will tell us if he is anemic which could be caused by worms or coccidia, please post which number/color he is and what the rectal temperature is:


----------



## guenther (May 24, 2014)

I'm not able to get out there and do these things, due to injury I haven't been able to walk well or far for quite some time now, and my wife just isn't equipped to do this and not have the other animals all over her, SO I've made an appointment with a vet that we've used here locally in the past. I'm really not her biggest fan, for a number of reasons, that I wont go into, but in the end she treats the animal, she is knowledgeable on livestock. See the doc in an hour, wish us luck.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Great, I hope this experience with the vet is a good one and that she can accurately diagnose the issue. Best of luck! Please let us know her diagnosis/treatment!


----------



## guenther (May 24, 2014)

Well, this trip to the vet was actually pretty pleasant and affordable (money isn't the issue, but it's a nice surprise). Looks like Barney goat has a bit of an infection in the affected area. Doc gave us some injectable anti-biotics and just to be safe, we got some more booster shots. Pretty sure he had his first when we got him, and his second when we had him dehorned but I'd rather we spent the little bit of money and have piece of mind. We should know if the anti-biotics are working in a few days.


----------



## guenther (May 24, 2014)

Also on a side note, he was born round about late April early May, and weighs in at 50#s, which i thought was a pretty healthy weight? Does that sound about right for an Alpine buck?


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I am glad you got him to the Vet, better safe then sorry right? I was wondering if a infection was setting in. After all they lay down and if he has a open spot and it laying in anything that is a receipt for infection. 

Tell your Wife GREAT JOB:thumbup: She knows her goats so she new there was something not right. so many people wait until it is so bad before they really see a problem.

Is she going to be ok to give the shots?


----------



## guenther (May 24, 2014)

Yeah, all of our animals are very fortunate that she is so in tune with them. She spends a lot of time with them, they're her real friends in this world, so where as a lot of folks might go be social at someone's house or the pub, she lays in the lawn an visits with the critters. I honestly didn't see the behavior change much at all until today, so like you say, great that she's in tune with them.

She should be ok to give him his meds, she was raised on a farm and is used to doing those sorts of things her self so this shouldn't be a problem. If we were on a little more than just a half an acre she could probably have the facilities to handle these things better, but we make do with what we have.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Yup the vet trip was a good idea. Glad it turned out better then you expected. 

I would have guessed that it was an infection setting in at that location. Glad it's confirmed and treatment could be started quickly.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Great Job!! So glad your vet visit went well!!!...I agree with Lori!!! Your wife was right on top of things!!!


best wishes


----------



## guenther (May 24, 2014)

Well friends, happy to report that as of this evening Barney goat is already feeling some better. He met the wife at the gate for feeding tonight, and was buttin heads with his brother when I came in from the porch. My wife is pretty relieved to see his spirits are up, and so am I. Thanks y'all for the good input, I'm glad we have a place like this that I can go when I'm unsure or unaware. I'll check in and let y'all know how things go for him.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Great news!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

That is good news


----------



## nanimal85 (Aug 26, 2014)

Barney is doing absolutely awesome! We're going to take him back to the vet in a month for a follow up to make sure everything is good, but other than that he's back to being my rambunctious little love bug with a voracious appetite! Both his brother Freddy and I are glad to have our Barney Butt back! =)


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is great!


----------

